# whatcha watching right now



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm watching Misery


----------



## calcifer (Oct 31, 2011)

Clay Marzo: Just Add Water


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

The girl in front of me cram for her 7th period test and my phone screen.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

the 1968 version of the producers. it has gene wilder in it


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

About to watch x-files.

nvm - watching the office. :tongue:


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Watching TF2 music videos.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Kids in the Hall


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

The Music Never Stopped


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

Beverly Hills 90210--Wedding Bell Blues--Brenda and Dylan get stopped by INS on their way home from Mexico so the Walshes find out Brenda was there without permission. Kelly's mom and David's dad gets married. Mr Walsh forbids Dylan to date Brenda and the two of them have a violent argument.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Locked Up, being in prison would really suck.... though I'm sure you all know that XD


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Serial Mom


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

Dylan McKay is INTP btw, just one whose good at surfing.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Stargate Atlantis!!!!!


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Rock N Roll Highschool


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

Sucker Punch


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

The impossible being made possible, or "How I realized I suck at video games":


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Heavenly Creatures


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Hush....Hush Sweet Charlotte


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

House 

...... .........


----------



## TazMadISTP (Mar 18, 2012)

The Daily Show


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare (Apr 4, 2012)

A Japanese horror film,room 1303


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

50 dead men walking


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Pixar Short Films


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm currently watching the "Brief History of..." Dr. Who.
They're done quite well, I recommend anyone who is a fan to watch, and even those who aren't that want some insight into the show.

RitchandSpace - YouTube


Feels like I'm advertising, but those videos need more views, imo.


----------



## Mattylad (Apr 13, 2012)

Decided to re-visit some Studio Ghibli films - Miyazaki's work especially. Just watched Kiki's Delivery Service and Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away tomorrow :3


----------



## natarichan (Jun 30, 2011)

Kramer vs Kramer on TV.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

The clock... tick tock... tick tock.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

This amazing video:


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Toy Story 2


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## aravis (Apr 2, 2012)

Return of the King :happy:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Stargate SG-1


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I recently decided to go back and watch _Twin Peaks_. Holy cow. I absolutely love it.  I have a vague recollection of it from my childhood, but I didn't realise how odd/quirky the show was. It's very quickly becoming one of my favourites, and I highly suspect it's because of how cool Agent Cooper is.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori


----------



## ElizabethA. (Jun 23, 2012)

Band of Brothers


----------

